# No moc for Qt5?



## sprock (Mar 13, 2019)

Hello,

I'm compiling an application that uses Qt5 and the qmake framework.  The application cannot find moc:

```
*** No rule to make target '/usr/local/lib/qt5/bin/moc', needed by 'release/moc_quazipfile.cpp'.  Stop.
```
I see that the ports collection does not provide qt5-moc.

I appreciate any advice.
Thanks,

sprock


----------



## talsamon (Mar 13, 2019)

Which port are you trying to build?


----------



## sprock (Mar 13, 2019)

Thanks for your response.

It isn't a port.  The application is called OpenBoard (http://openboard.ch/index.en.html)


----------



## sprock (Mar 13, 2019)

Answering my own question: qt5-moc is part of qt5-buildtools


----------

